# IBS triggered by a phobia



## indigoshade022 (Jun 10, 2015)

I've been a member for a while but i think i never got to share my story.

I've been suffering from IBS for 2 years now. I am 20 and it all started through intense anxiety, phobias and depression. I have missed lots of stuff youths do.

My IBS is, like for a lot of other people, caused by fear and anxiety. I have been struggling for IBS-D for most of the time but recently it switched to IBS-C, although when I go to the bathroom I get diarrhea after having been very constipated for several days.

I am also struggling with nausea since December, which is the most awful symptom as I have a phobia of becoming pregnant unintentionally (though it is not possible right now) and nausea is a symptom. But this also comes from the fact that I have a big ovarian cyst on my right ovary. It is awful and makes my life hell. This anxiety causes IBS bouts once again, feeling bloated from the stomach on.

I have nearly had accidents in the past that were avoided because I ended up finding toilets quickly.

I am not living right now, and severely depressed and lonely. I don't go to college because I'm ill mentally and physically. I'm isolated and wasting my youth that I could be spending with the people I love.

I think feeling lonely is one of the most horrible aspects of IBS.


----------



## mylifeisover (Jan 10, 2014)

Try hypnotherapy.

I've started one by Michael Mahoney. Give it some research.

It's designed to change the way we feel about situations and limit anxiety.


----------

